# Butcher's Nails (Spoilers)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So what did you think of it? 

I liked the interaction between Lorgar and Angron but I especially liked the part with Kharn at the end where he reflects on Sigismund and the Blood Angel called Flesh Tearer (Can't remember his true name, it went by quickly). 

That surely sets the scene for a confrontation between Kharn and Sigismund during the siege which I can't wait for. Also I get the feeling the Flesh Tearer will fall to Kharn but the successor chapter will be named after him.

Another point I like was the realisation by Lorgar after confronting the Dark Eldar Lord that Angron is destined to become the "son" of the Blood God, although I wasn't quite sure why he had to keep it a secret.

Edit: Also I just realised another point, Lorgar refers to whether Primarchs can die or not, Angron reminds him about Ferrus. Doesn't this indicate that the lost Primarchs might not of been killed previously?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Since Gav Thorpes novel there has been a new idea that the primarchs may not have been all discovered together.

My ideas... well, I really don't know what to think. I liked the explanation of how Anger was his clarity. However, I feel that Angron was to self destructive, that I was surprised he and his legion were not exterminated like the other two. I hope that if ADB sort of writes a beginning of the legion book before their path to the blood god, that there is some sense to their existence. It was even mentioned that his legion had come to blows with other legions before. I'm surprised there wasn't a "Council of Angron."


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

There only wasn't a council of Angron, because my friend, Angron simply cannot be counselled..


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think his brothers accepted that it wasn't his fault that he was the way he was and to sanction him was to betray him. I think he had enough control not to go that extra mile, not until he was unleashed by Horus though.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I think his brothers accepted that it wasn't his fault that he was the way he was and to sanction him was to betray him. I think he had enough control not to go that extra mile, not until he was unleashed by Horus though.


Angron is a real problem. At this point you can blame the taint, but I don't think at this stage it has really taken its toll. Lorgar was somewhat surprised when he found out Angron was on that path.

I cannot believe the Emperor would allow Angron and his legion to live. Its too unbelievable at this point for me. Angron must have gradually got to this point. There must have been some reason for the Emperor to let him take control of an entire legion. We have seen the Emperor get hard on his sons before. But Angron seriously rocks the boat on this. Especially if he is attacking other legions and perhaps primarchs.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, let's be honest here: A HUGE problem with Angron was those very same butcher's nails in his skull. He couldn't sleep. His mind couldn't rest. The only "relaxation" he got, was through pure anger.


----------



## Some Call Me... TIM (Apr 3, 2011)

I liked it. I did still think it was weird though that he was allowed to rule a legion being the way he is. He's almost mentally retarded.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I like the idea of the Ursus Claws, what I wanna know is if that is a one of a kind ship with those built in? Or did Angron have those specially made? But the idea of dragging them in to you was interesting.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Is this out yet for purchase? On The Black Library it says May and on Amazon, it says pre-order for August 14th...?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I downloaded it from Black Library and played it on my computer.


----------

